# Ride of the Valkyries



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

d(^-^)b
RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES​Inquisitor Lacertus walks into a small breifing room two servo skulls follow obediently behind, the whirr of the skulls echos in the confined space. everything seemed to be silent. "Looks like we got ourselves a job to do get your things. I want to be out of here in an hour"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercai entered the breifing room quietly and nearly unseen using her stealth like nature. Yet it would be hard for them not to notice her somehow. After all she was a null. She looked at the Inquisitor. She wondered if he was a psycher. He had two servo skulls which could hint that he was yet then again it was possible he wasn't. Yet if he was she wondered how much discomfort she was causing him. She stepped out of the shadows and in sign language she introduce herself.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alabre wondered into the briefing room his hand on the hilt of his power sword. 
Alabre, private close combat specialist" 
"Looking forward to our mission sir"


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slate watched the Inquisitor enter the room with half opened bloodshot eyes. Lucky no one seemed to pay his clearly inebriated state much mind, this was most likely because most of the crew where well aware that he liked to get nice and burned out before any mission more dangerous then beating up a few handcuffed cultists. Still he tried desperately to blank out his mind, because despite his current state he had something to keep from any prying psykers on board. After all smuggling Alcohol and over the counter chems on board may be something that everyone on the ship was willing to turn a blind eye to, but a crate of Frenzon was another thing altogether. He would get slammed in the brig for sure if any of those damn mind fuckers got wind of his secret, and that's if he was lucky. lucky unlike everyone else Slate didn't really have to concentrate on what the inquisitor was going to say since he was already well informed about what this mission was about, and if half what he had heard through the grape vine was true he would need all the chem courage he could muster. One thing did break his desperate attempt at mental subterfuge, and that was the deep hated he felt when he saw captain perfect walk in the room. If there was one thing slate hated more then having someone screw around in his head it was suck ups, and military brats and the moment Slate saw Alabre he know he fell into at least one of these categories. Regardless of this the more likely reason for his current hatred for Alabre was the fact that compared to Alabre's cheery demeanor, and none slurred speech Slate most look even more disheveled and pathetic then he currently felt, which was really saying something.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

At the comand to gather his things Kenny just sat still he already had all his things, his chainsword was at his side his pistol and grenades were attached to his belt, and he never went anywhere without his teeth. 

He just sat quietly and waited for further instructions.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

Lacertus looked at Alabre the inquisitors stern look didnt seem to bother Alabre "So what are you so giddy about huh, In a hurry to die or something." he said coldly his bewitching emerald eyes never broke eye contact with Alabre the gaze semmed to slow time "Dont be." Lacertus hissed. He looked away from Alabre to speek with the others " I would say it is nice to meet you but i am not interested in who you are or what you do, you may all be dead in three days from now so prepare whatever get som food or train, sleep, drink whatever i have some lose ends to tie up." Lacertus turns to walk out at the doorway he looks to his sides and the servo skulls still hovered where he was standing in the middle of the room."Well..." the skulls jump to life and zoom out of the room hhe sighs and drinks from a flask he produced from under his coat. Lacertus walks out. Seconds later a Servo skull with collars on it zips in it stoped in the middle of the room and skwaked out "the inquisitor wishes you to wear these."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercai began to observed the collars. She wondered if they were explosive collars. She wouldn't be surprised if they were. Yet she would hope the Inquisitor would put more faith them. Whatever the collars where it probably was something not good. She made her way to Alabre and on a data pad wrote "Do you think these are explosive collars to keep us in line?" as she showed it to Alabre.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Kenny obediately took the collor and put it on. whatever they were it was uncomfortable, and he promptly tried to take it off

(OOC: @ Rafen, does it come off after being put on?)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slate looked at the collar in hand relieved to find that at least they didn't look like the suicide collars the last inquisitor made him where after finding out he had a hand in killing a Astartes. Regardless if it where a suicide collar he had long ago found out how to get around the damned things. Besides knowing how much everyone didn't trust him it would probably be more dangerous to not put it on as quickly, and as noticeably as possible. Well at least that damned assassin has to where one too. Slate never did like assassins mainly because with it on board he was no longer the sneakiest bastard in the room a fact that made him really nervous.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*they dont come off (for now)*

Once all the collars were taken but one the skull said "they dont hurt you.... if you follow orders. I advise you dont remove it" and it zoomed out of the room. Lacertus out of ear shot of the room then took a collar from the skull that zoomed up to him, he sighed and put it on than continued on to his room.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

annoyed, Kenny sat back down. He didnt like the collor, but if they didnt want him to take it off...


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*Warp trouble*

The inquisitor walked into the bridge and took a deep breath and said "lets go." the craft then went into the warp Lacertus began to shiver and started to hold his head. Lacertus's head was spinning he felt dizzy the world seemed to melt and turn into a spiral, He fell over then passed out. He awoke in his room, His sevo skulls hovered obediently next to him he began to think of Alabre he was the only one who he loosly knew he knew he would have to have to them all his secret (unless they already knew). Lacertus told his skulls “Find Alabre bring him here.” Then he passed out again.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(Rafen: I have no idea what that last post meant)
Alabre was a fool but a loyal fool. He looked at the message from Mercai. The words clouded together. Slowly he read them alloud, the gears in his brain worked furiously
"I dont think they are explosive, but i dont want to wear it"
He held the collar in his left hand as the skull approached him
"The inquistor wants to see you" 
Alabre looked at the collar in his left hand and gulped nervously 
He steeled his courage and followed the skull.
He saw the Inquisitor lying on the floor.
"You wanted to see me sir"


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*The inquisitor is a lonely man T-T*

Lacertus looked up at Alabre " You remind me of my brother.... I hated him but he was my only family." he sat up and wheesed "I have a condition and it is affected by the warp" the inquisitor sits up " You remind me of my brother... He died long ago." Lacertus looked at Alabre questionably "You didnt come here to here my life story Could you help me to the Infirmary?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercai still had not put on her collar. Her kind had never fallen to chaos or at least she did not know or heard of any of her kind that did. She didn't like the idea of the Inquisitor building a personally relationship with his crew. It was acts like these that lead to heresy. She stayed in the shadows slowly following them.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Kenny eventualy grew board and wandered off. wandering around he came to a room where a number of soldiers were training. At first he watched, but quickly got the gist of what they were doing and jumped in, beating the strongest of them to the floor in a boxing match.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alabre muttered something unintelligable allowing the coller to drop to the floor with a tiny clatter. He picked the inquisitor up in his arms and placed him gently on a bed in the infirmiry
"Is their anything else sir?"


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*The collars dont kill you! I promise(hehe)*

The inquisitor wheesed "you dont wear the collars (Coughs loud and long) do you not trust me" he said with a strange smile " i am wearing one too" he pulls back his coat to show the device.
(DUN DUN DAAAA dramatic cord)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slate, not one to stay out of the loop was closely watching everyone for signs that something was may be off about the mission. The first thing that struck him was that the inquisitors condition was getting worse. Of course not many of the other crew know anything was wrong with him, but Slate had learned a long time ago that paying close attention to your surroundings often meant the difference between victory, and a bolter round in the head. The other thing he noticed was how Mercai was taking the whole collar thing harder than anyone else, however in his previous experience with their kind it was probably more a matter of pride then actual fear for her own safety. Slate never did like their self righteous blather still you could always count on them to do what you expected them to unlike assassins. He the only two people he trusted fully where Kenny, and Alabre. Kenny because like himself he was a man that know who he is. Not some saint or devil, but a man like himself with all the vice, and virtue that comes with the title. As for Alabre Slate know if nothing else you could tell when he was lying, which he did vary rarely this made Alabre a rare one indeed. I got to remember to ask kenny what his take is on the new crew members later down at the ship bar.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

After doing a bit more training to kill time, Kenny got board and began to wander around - eventualy makeing his way to a small drinking establishment tucked away down a non-descript hall. He took a seet and ordered a drink, he got the change wring and had to repeat the transaction, makeing sure to count the money carefully. That was the third time in the last few days he'd made a mistake with somthing simple - he was slipping. It had beena while since a lesson.

At that thaught he ordered another drink.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Alabre stumbled slightly at the inquisitors sudden revelation
"I dont like being collared sir. I'm not a dog and i dont wish to be treated like one. However he snatched up his collar and put it on
It felt icy against his neck and he shuddered
"Is their anything else sir? May i go use the practice cages"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercai made her way to the Inquisitor. She wondered why the Inquisitor was wearing one. Where they suppose to offer some kind of protection or were they a fail safe of some kind. Best if she ask the Inquisitor directly. Taking out a data pad she began to write on it. "What do these collars do." said the data pad as she approach the Inquisitor and showed him the data pad. Hopefully the Inquisitor would give her a usefully answer. She also wondered how much the Inquisitor knew about her kind. She wouldn't be surprised if he didn't know much at all if anything at all.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*I <3 Pain Meds Realy I do*

Inquisitor Lacertus looked at the slate then looed at Mercai "Wasn't Alabre a little harsh, only if he knew how mutch these stupid things protected everyone," the inquisitor was pacing back and forth " I mean i dont know what they even do I mean they cant explode right? (Heh) Lord Inquisitor Lucius cant mistrust me on my first actual mission alone right" the inquisitor began to rant now walking around in circles on the bridge " Besides i am an inquisitor now and I can hold my own." He saw Mercai and stoped flailing about and realized how much of a fool he was. Lacertus gathered himself and fixed his coat and said " I am not so shure what they do some thing about psychic disipaters protect us from the warp energies Bla Bla, so i wasn't paying atenttion. (sighs) wanna drink I know I do"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mercai look at the Inquisitor Lord. It was rare to see them open up this much. Usually it was a sign that they trust you or maybe it was some kind of test. She took her data pad and began to write something. "I am a null. Thus most warp effects cannot affect me. These collars are useless on me. As for the drink no thank you." said Mercai as she still followed the Inquisitor Lord.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

*lacertus isnt a Inquisitor lord His mentor is (Lucius)*

Lacertus Glanced at he slate and then at Mercai "Well some of us have all the luck dont we." His pace quickened and two skulls Flanked him at an intersecting hallway one of his carrying his drinks one flew to Mercai offering her a drink. Then he thought about his Condition that Psychic effected, he thought having a blunt neer by was a good thing until a cure was found. Or he was killed. His pace slowed, let Mercai catch up " Allow me to tell you about my past some time after this drink."


----------

